# OHIO ... Sportsmen's dollars at risk



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Ohio Governor Declares Open Season on Sportsmen's Dollars- (07/01)

(Columbus) – With the stroke of his veto pen, Gov. Bob Taft has extended an open invitation for the government to steal sportsmen’s money. 

Among a string of items deleted from the budget presented by the legislature, Gov. Taft struck language that protected sportsmen’s dollars from being used for non-wildlife purposes. 

Ohio sportsmen had worked with state legislators for months to ensure that the Ohio budget would feature protection from diversion of hunting and fishing license fee dollars to pay for under-funded agencies of government. 

The government claims the veto will result in an annual charge of $800,000 from sportsmen. The truth is there is no limit to how much can be diverted to other agencies. Tens of millions of dollars derived from hunting and fishing licenses and taxes on sporting goods are at stake. If those funds are stolen, license fees will rise and fish and wildlife conservation programs will suffer.

Economically, Ohio has benefited by protecting hunters’ dollars. Hunting brings $1.5 billion to the state, annually. Ohio ranks sixth in the nation in dollars produced by hunting. 

In the past, lawmakers and administrations protected this investment by ensuring that sportsmen’s dollars could only be used for fish and wildlife conservation programs. 

For the first time in Ohio history, citizens will be forced to trust the government to restrain itself from raiding the fund that purchases and maintains wildlife habitat, manages fish and wildlife and provides recreation for millions of people. 

Such restraint is unlikely according to the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance (USSA). 

“Government has consistently been unable to manage money effectively,” said Rob Sexton, vice president for government affairs with USSA. “The governor’s action puts the fox in the hen house, trusting that it will only eat a couple of the chickens.”

Sexton said that Ohio sportsmen are likely to call on legislators to override the veto. 

“Our telephones have been ringing since the news broke,” he said. “We’re telling people that the only way to save the stolen money is to call their legislators and ask them to restore the money Governor Taft has taken from them and the wildlife resources of our state.”

Take Action! The only way that the problem will be fixed is for Ohio sportsmen to ask their representatives and senators to override Gov. Taft’s line item veto. They should let legislators know that sportsmen’s dollars should be used solely to fund the conservation programs for which they are intended. To identify and contact legislators, call (800) 282-0253.

The U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers nationally in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.

Information on this website can be reprinted with a citation to the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance and www.ussportsmen.org 

For more information about how you can protect your rights as a sportsman, contact The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, 801 Kingsmill Parkway, Columbus, OH 43229. Phone (614) 888-4868. E-Mail us at [email protected]


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Didn't they try something like this earlier in the year? I remember reading something about it, but never heard anything else about it?


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*In 2003 in Massachusetts*

Legislators tried to divert sportsmens funds.


http://www.southcoasttoday.com/daily/09-03/09-28-03/e07sp331.htm


Sportsmen fought back and were able to get the funds restored.


http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/press/prs0311.htm#item1


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Ill did the same thing


Sportsman dollars are funding Welfare Queens in Chicago so they Can buy crack and booze and the check stations are closing in Ill

SAD


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*Don't Even Get Me Started!*

This sleaze bag in office! I have been on more panels/petition drives, I'm sorry Ohioians are a bunch of idiots for voting this guy in! We deserve this, you voted for this moron, enjoy your cake, hope ya'all choke on it!


----------



## bowhunter 1968 (May 17, 2004)

Tried to to vote the b+*&^$# out but no luck. He has screwed up this state. He just rasied cigarette prices 70 cents a pal here but says he will lower the sales tax from 6.75% to 5.50%. He is a lame duck govenor riding out his term :thumbs_do


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

This just makes me sick. As if raising prices 5 dollars or more across the board was not enough, now they are going to take the extra money raised. Its pretty bad when I can get an out of state fishing license and out of state hunting license for Indiana for about the same price or less then i can get in state licenses in Ohio.


----------



## buck190hunter (Mar 20, 2005)

*taft*

will supply arrows and broadheads to take out our gov.of ohio bob taft


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Taft was re-elected because Hagan was a major thief from cuyahoga county. Taft is out after this term is up. The republicans wont let him re-run for any type of office. He took a good name and ran it into the ground. Especially after the coin investment with the BWC going belly up and now they are finding he took perks from the guy they financed this coin scam with. He will be out of office at least. If not in jail. Hopefully Ken Blackwell or Betty Montgomery gets into office. But that dosent saay much for this pulling money out of the sportsmans fund. We will need to email whoever is running to see what they are going to do about reversing this.


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

i would like to spit some beach nut in his eye taft. he makes me sick,we propley pd for is golf :angry:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

lungbuster-gal said:


> This sleaze bag in office! I have been on more panels/petition drives, I'm sorry Ohioians are a bunch of idiots for voting this guy in! We deserve this, you voted for this moron, enjoy your cake, hope ya'all choke on it!


dont hold back tell us what you really think. :thumbs_up


----------



## HuntOhio (Jul 6, 2005)

Ted Strickland is going to be running for Gov Of the great state of Ohio.Hes got my vote!


----------

